# Churches in Miami??



## JesusIsLord (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi PB I have a brother in miami FL that is seeking a good church in Miami. He currently attends a church that is roaming far from exegetical teaching and the Gospel so he is really needing a good church to attend. any suggestions??


----------



## Afterthought (Dec 7, 2013)

An OPC congregation is somewhat nearby. Location - Sharon Orthodox Presbyterian Church*


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 7, 2013)

Afterthought said:


> An OPC congregation is somewhat nearby. Location - Sharon Orthodox Presbyterian Church*



Though I've only had the opportunity to hear Pastor Jeff Boer preach a couple of times, when he visited the OPC congregation in Lake Worth, I was very impressed with his exposition of the Word. Dr. Boer's "Outline of the Westminster Larger Catechism" was published in Johannes G. Vos' "The Westminster Larger Catechism, a Commentary."


----------

